# Study on Chocolate, Vitamin C, and Muscle Mass Underway



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Study on Chocolate, Vitamin C, and Muscle Mass Underway Scientists hypothesize that different nutrients can help maintain muscle mass as we age. A group of researchers in the UK are launching a study to test whether vitamin C and cocoa make a difference, possibly through the maintenance of blood vessel health. A study which hopes [...]

*Read More...*


----------

